# meyer e-47 ram wont go down



## tbody321 (Nov 19, 2013)

hello everyone, I am sure glad to find this site. Ive searched hours for the answers, tried the suggestions i found online, but am not having anyluck. hopefully with your help, Ill solve this darn mystery.

I have a e-47 with joystick control, Ill start with what I know and whats its doing

plow worked fine before, I went to remove the plow, i dropped plow, unhooked lines, jacked plow up a little to remove the lift chain. The ram would only go down so far. The ram is able to raise, and is now raisd into its highest point. It will no longer drop down. I hear the motor turn for up, side to side, but only hear a click from solonoid "A". I removed solonoid "A", cleaned it, push valve in and out, and everything seems to move freely.
screwed back in, still no movement on ram. I placed a ratchet strap on the ram and tried lowering then, still no movement. any suggestions?

Is there a check ball that prevents ram fluid from draining?

Could it still be the solonoid "A", even though it does have magnetism when in float position?

Do all hydraulic lines need to be connected to retract ram?
please any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

tbody321;1666947 said:


> hello everyone, I am sure glad to find this site. Ive searched hours for the answers, tried the suggestions i found online, but am not having anyluck. hopefully with your help, Ill solve this darn mystery.
> 
> I have a e-47 with joystick control, Ill start with what I know and whats its doing
> 
> ...


Is the plow still connected? Start by putting joy stick in float and check the A valve, smaller of the 3, for magnetism. If plow is not hooked up and you young and nimble enough try stand on lift arm or use a long pry bar wedged into lift arm to push it down if you have magnetism at A valve. If still does not drop most likely need an A valve. No magnetism, it may be the control.

Also make sure connections are clean and nut that holds coil on valve is clean. This is where the coil gets it's ground.


----------



## tbody321 (Nov 19, 2013)

*valve*

valve does have magnetism when joystick is down / float. I hear it click,
i place small screw driver near it and it sticks. The plow is off, Ill try the bar or lever while in float mode.

If it has magnetic field, the solonoid is good , right? or working?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

tbody321;1666966 said:


> valve does have magnetism when joystick is down / float. I hear it click,
> i place small screw driver near it and it sticks. The plow is off, Ill try the bar or lever while in float mode.
> 
> If it has magnetic field, the solonoid is good , right? or working?


Coil is good and control should be good, could still be bad valve. I know i have to stand on mine to get it down with out plow on. But starting to get a little too old to climb up on it.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Meyer valves are fragile. If you knock the solenoid, the valve stem can actually bend. Generally however, you won't hear the clicking noise if the valve is bent.

Now the good news is that there are actually very few things that can go wrong with the lowering valve. Quite literally, a circuit runs from the base of the lift cylinder, through that valve, and back into the reservoir.

Which means that either your valve isn't opening, the circuit is plugged up (i.e., with ICE), or your reservoir vent is plugged and the whole reservoir is under pressure.

If its been cold out, the simplest thing you can do is warm up the pump. Use a plumbing torch with a small flame, and hit the pump base with it until it raises several degrees enough to melt all the ice out of it.

Ice is actually a very common cause for "won't lower" problems with those pumps, because ice SINKS in oil -- right to the bottom of the lift cylinder, and into the valve.

Though possible, it is highly unlikely that the problem is that the reservoir is pressurized. Easy to test; just remove the vent/fill cap. If it lowers after that, just replace the cap.

If when warm, and with the vent cap removed, it still won't lower, its either plugged with dirt, or bent. They're not expensive. Be aware, though, that there are TWO DIFFERENT A-valves available. They are interchangeable within a pump, but not within a solenoid. Thin valve-stem and thick valve-stem. Make sure that if you want to keep your solenoid, that you buy the correct replacement valve.


----------



## Mongcon (Jan 23, 2021)

What is the socket size you need to remove the A valve?


----------

